# A Clear Tomorrow



## Senzairu (Jun 22, 2008)

*CHAPTER 8 IS UP!* :amazed


Here's the link  Let me know what you think. 

*Frequently Asked Questions*​

*1Q.* *When is the next chapter coming out?*

*1A.* _The average release date will usually be between 2-3 weeks.  With it often being closer to 2 weeks._

*2Q.* *How long will the story be?*

*2A.* _Who knows.  

Actually I already know the exact number of chapters but people will just have to read to find out. _

*3Q.* *Are you going to kill anyone off?  And if so, who?*

*3A.* _Read to find out! _

*4Q.* *What are the pairings?*

*4A.* _NaruHina - SasuSaku - ShikaTema_


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job, Senzairu.  Just read the first chapter and you seem to know what you're doing.  Can't wait for chapter 2.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Shuichi. 

I'm glad you like it so far.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Very good.. I liked it 
Keep writing. Good story. +reps


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing I can't wait to read more


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Very good.. I liked it
> Keep writing. Good story. +reps





Narutofreak1789 said:


> Amazing I can't wait to read more





-18 said:


> awesome, good story!



:WOW Thanks guys! :WOW​


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 22, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Thanks Shuichi.
> 
> I'm glad you like it so far.



You're welcome. 


I have a few questions though.  What are the pairings?  How long will the fic be? (like how many chapters)  When will the next chapter come out?

- EDIT - 

I just had a thought.  You may have to answer the questions I've just asked a lot.  I think you should make a FAQ section on your first post.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 22, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> I have a few questions though.  What are the pairings?  How long will the fic be? (like how many chapters)  When will the next chapter come out?
> ...



I was planning to do that but I was being lazy.


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 23, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I was planning to do that but I was being lazy.



Well, at least you did it.  and it answered my questions.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 23, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Well, at least you did it.  and it answered my questions.



Then I guess that's all that counts.


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Sen, you wanna give me a special preview of chapter 2?


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 23, 2008)

Never!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome Chapter! Love the title  I can't wait for more!


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 24, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Never!



You're cruel. 



trsofnaruto said:


> Awesome Chapter! Love the title  I can't wait for more!



But you love me more, right?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> You're cruel.
> 
> 
> 
> But you love me more, right?



NAh ... lolz jk


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 24, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> NAh ... lolz jk



 or


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> or



Oh hell no!   lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

So is Shuichi X Miss U canon?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> So is Shuichi X Miss U canon?



Hahahahaha he wishes lol


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 24, 2008)

btw, just rated this thread, 5 STARS! 



Senzairu said:


> So is Shuichi X Miss U canon?



Of course it is.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh yeah I should do that lolz


Shuichi said:


> btw, just rated this thread, 5 STARS!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is.



Of course its not!


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 24, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Of course its not!



You're in denial.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> You're in denial.




Any who so I must ask Senz but when te next chapter coming up since you said you wrote a few chapters in advance earlier


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

I do have a few chapters written in advance but I got too anxious and released the 1st one before the number I wanted to reach. 

But to answer your question, it'll be out 7-6-08 (two weeks from when chapter 1 was released.)

EDIT:

Fixed.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

You mean 7-6-08 lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 24, 2008)

Two weeks?  I don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> You mean 7-6-08 lolz



You're right.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

It was a simple mystake lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

I suppose so.


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 24, 2008)

So Senzairu, is there going to be a bunch of Naruto action in your next chapter?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

We are just going to have to wait for it when the next chapter comes out


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> So Senzairu, is there going to be a bunch of Naruto action in your next chapter?



Who's Naruto?


----------



## Ooter (Jun 24, 2008)

I love it! I'll be following it.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

Tax said:


> I love it! I'll be following it.



Thanks man!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Who's Naruto?



Hahaha very funny lolz


----------



## tigermoorjani (Jun 24, 2008)

hmmm.... very intresting amigo


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

tigermoorjani said:


> hmmm.... very intresting amigo



Gracias.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Look Senz more fans


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 24, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Who's Naruto?



 Nice way of avoiding the question.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Look Senz more fans



Alright! :WOW



Shuichi said:


> Nice way of avoiding the question.



I do what I can.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

I called you not saying a word for the next chappy lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 24, 2008)

I still need to do some revision on Chapter 2 and it looks like it's going to be the shortest chapter of the fic. (Around 3K)


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats ok it's longer than my shortest chapter so it's all good lolz


----------



## snakeman (Jun 25, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Here's the link  Let me know what you think.
> 
> *Frequently Asked Questions*​
> 
> ...




cery nice i like it


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, snakeman.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 25, 2008)

Another Fan Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, this is good news. :WOW


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome! lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 26, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Awesome! lolz



Yes, it seems like a hopeful start.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 26, 2008)

MAybe you will be as good as Nyce (maybe better)


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 26, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> MAybe you will be as good as Nyce (maybe better)



I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 26, 2008)

CHAPTER 2?...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 26, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I seriously doubt that.



You never know


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 27, 2008)

You'll be even better than nyce.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 27, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> CHAPTER 2?...



Next week.


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 27, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Next week.



Are you sure?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! next week!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

tomarrow...... sucky!!
bastard...
whoa!! where'd that come fro- *looks at tv again* bastard...
WHAT WAS THAT?!?!
WHO KNOWS!! ......bastard........
SHUT UP!!
BACK ON TOPIC!!
what was that?
THE STORY!!
oh... ok... what?
JUST COMPLIMENT YOU IDIOT!!
ok...... *clears throat, takes deep breath* COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-
 *puts hand over claires mouth* she says cool. She likes it.
*licks hand*
EW!!
I LIKES IT A LOT!!!!


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 27, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> tomarrow...... sucky!!
> bastard...
> whoa!! where'd that come fro- *looks at tv again* bastard...
> WHAT WAS THAT?!?!
> ...



What the hell?...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 27, 2008)

That is the way sister is wen she gets excited... She really likes the fanfic then


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

sorry if i scarez jooz!! OMG!! dave chappelle! he's a funny black man!! HAHAA!!!! GO DAVE!!!


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 27, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> sorry if i scarez jooz!! OMG!! dave chappelle! he's a funny black man!! HAHAA!!!! GO DAVE!!!



Again, what the hell?...


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 28, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> tomarrow...... sucky!!
> bastard...
> whoa!! where'd that come fro- *looks at tv again* bastard...
> WHAT WAS THAT?!?!
> ...



...



Thank you?...


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 28, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Shuichi*, *Zoop*



Post.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 28, 2008)

Shuichi...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

nice...
yes.. that means its a cool story! And I like it!
OMG!! MXC!! GO TOUGH JAPANESE!!! SLAM INTO THAT ROCK!! oh.. i shouldn't post that..


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 28, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> nice...
> yes.. that means its a cool story! And I like it!
> OMG!! MXC!! GO TOUGH JAPANESE!!! SLAM INTO THAT ROCK!! oh.. i shouldn't post that..



What an odd person. 


But hey, a fan's a fan.  Thanks!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh yeah she dedicates her time to the fanfictions she likes


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

im just a random person born into this... dull world... i deserve better. XDDDDD
inner: she's high.
oh... you're  a party pooper!! XDDDD


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 28, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> im just a random person born into this... dull world... i deserve better. XDDDDD
> inner: she's high.
> oh... you're  a party pooper!! XDDDD



When in doubt...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

waz that mean?


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 28, 2008)

You must find the answer inside yourself.  Only then will you understand.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

-.- I don't want to. tell me now. or I will kill the one you love most.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

That's bad news for Miss Uzumaki.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

oh.. then... too late there... hehhee..


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

Chapter 2, in one week?  Next Sunday, right?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Wait what? What do you mean bad news for Miss Uzumaki?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

hehehehe.... i said i would kill the person he loved most if he didn't tell me what that weird ass thingy meant.... he said too bad for miss uzumachi..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

I know that but what did he mean by that? I am Miss Uzumaki


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

O.O oh... ok then.... *hit trs* there! Duty fulfilled! ^^ And i didn't even kill you!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

*rubs cheek* Oww ... and that was for why? Hey at least I didn't die


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

eh... i keep most promises. But, you are a friend and family and i don't wanna kill you....


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Yay! I feel loved


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

i don like to feel loved by family.. its all.. goopy.. and ... yucky.. i hate it... 
i love being loved by GAara though..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

haha lolz Of course


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> eh... i keep most promises. But, you are a friend and family and i don't wanna kill you....



_"Just as planned."_


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

....... just as planned what?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Haha lolz... So what did you mean about "bad news for Miss Uzumaki" ?


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Chapter 2, in one week?  Next Sunday, right?



Correct.  



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ....... just as planned what?





trsofnaruto said:


> Haha lolz... So what did you mean about "bad news for Miss Uzumaki" ?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn it that didn't answer shit!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

*punches sen* CHA!!! STOP MESSING WITH HER HEAD!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you sis... but i don't think that was necesarry lol


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

I see my brilliance here will require an explanation. 

LGH said she would kill the one I love most, so knowing Miss U and LGH are friends I inferred that Miss U was the one I love most also knowing LGH wouldn't kill her own friend.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Cheater! lolz So I am not the one you love the most (hehe jk)... he lied sis!


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

I get it.  Very clever Senzairu.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Clever but cheating... your good


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

Who cheated?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

You! lolz ... or did you?:amazed


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

........ *starts hitting sen* BASTARD!!!!


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm confused.  Poor Senzairu.


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> You! lolz ... or did you?:amazed



Some questions are better left unanswered. 



Shuichi said:


> I'm confused.



Me too.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Im sorry for confusing you guys


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's what I think: 
*Spoiler*: _EPIC truth_ 



Miss U loves Senzairu.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

......... ...... 
inner: are you going to ask them??
I don't know!!
inner: Ask them!!
No!
inner: ASK!!
NO!!
inner: fine! Whimp..
XP
inner: she wants to know if you guys are high.... cause... you're confused...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Here's what I think:
> *Spoiler*: _EPIC truth_
> 
> 
> ...



Of course! He is AWESOME!


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

@Sen

ACT question: Do you already have your fanfic completely written and your just waiting/editing to release chapters?



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ......... ......
> inner: are you going to ask them??
> I don't know!!
> inner: Ask them!!
> ...



You're nuts. 



trsofnaruto said:


> Of course! He is AWESOME!



I knew it!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

... story? WHEN?!?!? yes i am nuts.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

The word is more like insane but everyone has a insane part of us 
I belive he has it written a few chaps in advance but not the whole FF


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Here's what I think:
> *Spoiler*: _EPIC truth_
> 
> 
> ...



Who doesn't love Senzairu? 



Shuichi said:


> @Sen
> 
> ACT question: Do you already have your fanfic completely written and your just waiting/editing to release chapters?



I don't have it all completed yet but I know what every chapter is going to be about and what's going to happen in them.  It's just a matter of gettting it onto Word.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

See told yah


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

said what? oh... never mind. I don't LOVE senzairu.... and i won't like him as a friend for long if he doesn't post that other chapter soon and STOPS MESSING  WITH MY HEAD!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Clearly you are insane sis lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Who doesn't love Senzairu?



We know Miss U does. 



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> said what? oh... never mind. I don't LOVE senzairu.... and i won't like him as a friend for long if he doesn't post that other chapter soon and STOPS MESSING  WITH MY HEAD!!



Senzairu is awesome!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> We know Miss U does.
> 
> 
> 
> Senzairu is awesome!!!



So what is so bad about it?
Hell yeah he is awesome.... Can't wait till the next chapter


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> So what is so bad about it?
> Hell yeah he is awesome.... Can't wait till the next chapter



Yeah, what's so bad?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh yeah....
Shuichi  Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Oh yeah....
> Shuichi  Senz







> currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *Narutofreak1789*, *Matt-Uchiha*



Post.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Hahahaha lolz perfect reaction lolz
Come on Matt post!


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Oh yeah....
> Miss U      Senz



Fixed.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh you know you can't resiste the senz man shuichi lolz don't try to deny it


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

Senzairu you are indeed clever but it didn't escape my watchful eyes that you did not answer this question...



trsofnaruto said:


> You! lolz ... or did you?:amazed


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

He said


Senzairu said:


> Some questions are better left unanswered.



But i still want to know


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Senzairu you are indeed clever but it didn't escape my watchful eyes that you did not answer this question...



I don't really understand the question.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Did you cheat... or where you telling the truth is what shuichi was trying to get to lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Did you cheat... or where you telling the truth is what shuichi was trying to get to lolz



Cheat on what?!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Ah... nevermind i give up lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

Miss U wants to know if you're madly in love with her?


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Jun 29, 2008)

im gonna check it out Senz... us TGF2 anticipators must stick together


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Hellz yeah another fan lol


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Miss U wants to know if you're madly in love with her?



-----------------> 



Cap-ricorn said:


> im gonna check it out Senz... us TGF2 anticipators must stick together



Alright, Cap!  Let me know what think of it.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Miss U wants to know if you're madly in love with her?



Haha no a matter a fact didn't you?
Jelouse mutch


----------



## Shuichi (Jun 29, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Haha no a matter a fact didn't you?
> Jelouse mutch



Not at all.  I'm very happy for you and Senz.  



*Spoiler*: __ 



And I hope you'll both consider naming your first child after me.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Not at all.  I'm very happy for you and Senz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Haha  NO!


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Not at all.  I'm very happy for you and Senz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course we will. :WOW


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Jun 29, 2008)

I just thought of something.... we need a fanclub...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 29, 2008)

FC Of  What?


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 29, 2008)

Cap-ricorn said:


> I just thought of something.... we need a fanclub...



Like a TGF fc?



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *Sonikku Tilt*, Cap-ricorn



Post.


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Jun 30, 2008)

yes a TGF fc but hey i liked the first chapter. The pace seems ok and i like how you incorporated some good teamwork into it. I hope later we some creative and well thought out jutsu's in your fic. You're really good at narrating the action though. I'm gonna stick around this fic til the end


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

chapter DAMMIT!! gez..... yap yap yap... HOW DID IT ALL TURN INTO KID CRAP?!! KIDS ARE WHINY!!! if they don't behave... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had a kid with Gaara, his name'a Aiko. He's a homocidal maniac!! HA!! that's why im proud of em. Doesn't take no crap!!


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice chapter! I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> chapter DAMMIT!! gez..... yap yap yap... HOW DID IT ALL TURN INTO KID CRAP?!! KIDS ARE WHINY!!! if they don't behave...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



wtf?...



Cap-ricorn said:


> yes a TGF fc but hey i liked the first chapter. The pace seems ok and i like how you incorporated some good teamwork into it. I hope later we some creative and well thought out jutsu's in your fic. You're really good at narrating the action though. I'm gonna stick around this fic til the end





Chidoriblade said:


> Nice chapter! I can't wait for the next one!



Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments. 

Also, I agree we need a TGF fanclub.


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Jun 30, 2008)

Yo Senz i was wondering?


*Spoiler*: __ 



is Senzairu gonna be in your fanfic? He could be the most epic fanfic character to date lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree to a TGF FC


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

Cap-ricorn said:


> Yo Senz i was wondering?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I wish! 

My fanfic would be legendary if he were in it.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

then put him in it.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 30, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I wish!
> 
> My fanfic would be legendary if he were in it.



Why don't you ask Nyce if you could use him?


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Why don't you ask Nyce if you could use him?



Well, I already have too much of the story planned out to change it.  Also, I wanted to make this fanfic my own.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh ok lolz I thought you might have wanted to put him in there lolz
That is good, I am glad you are going with originality 
So who is your fav character in your story?


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

Of canon characters it would be 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 30, 2008)

Really? How come?


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Really? How come?



I've always loved the Hyuuga clan (Neji, Hinata, Hiashi, Hanabi) and they all get a part in my fanfic.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool... So mostlikely this is a Naru/Hina fic? (as meaning they will end up together)


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Cool... So mostlikely this is a Naru/Hina fic? (as meaning they will end up together)



Well they are the main characters but that doesn't mean they'll get together. (but it also doesn't mean they won't. )


----------



## zornedge (Jun 30, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Why don't you ask Nyce if you could use him?



Because then it would be a cheap knock-off of TGF.  We don't want that here now, do we?  TGF may be an epic story, but Senzairu himself is trying to make another epic story that's not of the TGF world.  This story is based off the bloody mist, after all. 

Senzairu - sent a PM on your story.  Some criticisms here and there, but I didn't read thoroughly so it's nothing too heavy.  First chapter, basics and all, let's get to the story!  

Chapter 2?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 30, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Well they are the main characters but that doesn't mean they'll get together. (but it also doesn't mean they won't. )



Tease... I hope not (really no offense if you are a Naru/Hina fan but it just always rubbed me the wrong way) Even if it I know I will still like the story 

Yeah I am glad he is going for originality


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

@Miss U

What pairings do you favor?



zornedge said:


> Because then it would be a cheap knock-off of TGF.  We don't want that here now, do we?  TGF may be an epic story, but Senzairu himself is trying to make another epic story that's not of the TGF world.  This story is based off the bloody mist, after all.
> 
> Senzairu - sent a PM on your story.  Some criticisms here and there, but I didn't read thoroughly so it's nothing too heavy.  First chapter, basics and all, let's get to the story!
> 
> Chapter 2?



Thanks for the critique, Chapter 2 will be released on Sunday.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 30, 2008)

Out of all of the girls, Naru/Saku makes the most sense to me (even though from the first part of Naruto, Sakura was a fricken bitch to him, but she has calmed down). Naruto and a OC would mostly Ideal for me (my opinion), even Naru/Ino I would see to make sense (they have some similar personality trates)
But Naru/Hina seems to strike me the wrong way, but so far the ff i have read with the pairing have done it good so i wouldn't mind if you had them together in your fic. (it's your fic you do whatever you want in it lolz)


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, I like Naru/Saku and an OC with him could be good.  I've never understood or liked Naru/Ino.  I just don't get it.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 30, 2008)

Like i said some similar personality traits, the key word in there is some. I threw it out there since i rather see that pairing than Naru/Hina lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 30, 2008)

I can see NaruHina from both sides.  I can see why people like it and why some don't.

What characters do you like besides Naruto?


----------



## FuDawg (Jul 1, 2008)

Pairings are such a personal choice but I can't bring myself to like any concept of Naruto and Sakura.... She's just been such a royal bitch to tha poor kid lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Sasuke (even though half the time i want to kill him lolz but i still love him ), Kakashi, Jiraiya, Sakura (Same as Sasuke), Shikamaru, Tsunade (she reminds of someone i know a little too well), Neji, Lee (escept for when he iis with Gai, then i just want to strangle him), Gaara, etc.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

FuDawg said:


> Pairings are such a personal choice but I can't bring myself to like any concept of Naruto and Sakura.... She's just been such a royal bitch to tha poor kid lol.



Yeah I had similar thoughts until Part 2 came along.  Now that pairing wouldn't completely bother me.



trsofnaruto said:


> Sasuke (even though half the time i want to kill him lolz but i still love him ), Kakashi, Jiraiya, Sakura (Same as Sasuke), Shikamaru, Tsunade (she reminds of someone i know a little too well), Neji, Lee (escept for when he iis with Gai, then i just want to strangle him), Gaara, etc.



Excellent choices.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Hehe I love those characters 
My feeling where the same about Naruto and Sakura in part one, but ever since part two came along its starting to grow on me, and out of all the pairings those two would make more sense to me


----------



## Stephen (Jul 1, 2008)

Naru/Saku forever IMO


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

The only thing with Naru/Saku though it that it kind of leaves Sasuke and Hinata out in the cold.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 1, 2008)

I like Naru/Saku mainly cause Sakura has the persona of a dominatrix.  ^_^

I was never too hot on timid girls like Hinata.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> The only thing with Naru/Saku though it that it kind of leaves Sasuke and Hinata out in the cold.



To me Hinata would go good with Kiba MOP
Sasuke... He is bound to find someone (plus ever since sasuke dissed her in part one not just once but twice, that pairing rubbed off on me plus sasuke and sakura have tried to kill each other in part two lolz)

Zornedged hit it right on the dot for me there lolz, exactly how i feel about it lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jul 1, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> To me Hinata would go good with Kiba MOP
> Sasuke... He is bound to find someone (plus ever since sasuke dissed her in part one not just once but twice, that pairing rubbed off on me plus sasuke and sakura have tried to kill each othe in part two lolz)



Awesome sis I agree


----------



## FuDawg (Jul 1, 2008)

acckkkk... You people are thinking for yourselves!!!! stop it!! lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Lolz hey it's our opinion nothing wrong with that lolz


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Another fan Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

I've always thought of Hinata and Kiba as having more of a brother/soster relationship.



zornedge said:


> I like Naru/Saku mainly cause Sakura has the persona of a dominatrix.  ^_^
> 
> I was never too hot on timid girls like Hinata.



I'm more the opposite.  Rough girls scare me. 



Kek said:


> Great job.



Thanks? (I think you're refering to my fanfic...maybe?)


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

@Kek

Cool sig.  I especially like that Inuyasha picture.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah they can be scary... but too shy of girls will never be noticed...


----------



## Stephen (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep I prefer aggressive girls but that's just me even though I was shy a a long time ago but I've grown out of it


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Thanks? (I think you're refering to my fanfic...maybe?)



Of course I am. 

And I like the gentle girls out there. I'm not a big fan of the "In your face" type of personality. That's why I like Hinata so much. And I feel her relationship with Kiba is simply a teammate, friend, and brotherly kind.


----------



## FuDawg (Jul 1, 2008)

I love a hot crazy bitch   One you have to worry just a little bit about sleepin' next too LOL!  Now THAT is fun!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

But is that a spend the rest of your life with kind of girl?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 1, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> But is that a spend the rest of your life with kind of girl?



It is for me


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

The you guys are talking about sluts lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey no I didn't say that
Not All wild and aggressive girls are not sluts


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

Kek said:


> Of course I am.
> 
> And I like the gentle girls out there. I'm not a big fan of the "In your face" type of personality. That's why I like Hinata so much. And I feel her relationship with Kiba is simply a teammate, friend, and brotherly kind.



Those are my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2008)

IMO, I like the control in relationships to be shared as equally as possible. 

And how did we get on this topic?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

Kek said:


> IMO, I like the control in relationships to be shared as equally as possible.
> 
> And how did we get on this topic?



Probably because of me... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stephen (Jul 1, 2008)

Kek said:


> IMO, I like the control in relationships to be shared as equally as possible.
> 
> And how did we get on this topic?



I completely agree with what you said 100% about the relationship to be shared equally


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (4 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *Raiden*, Cap-ricorn



Post.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit i missed a lot lolz...
I like it to be equalized 
Shy on the outside... Freaky in the inside


----------



## Stephen (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow sis I never knew
Yep I like it to be equalized too


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Well what can i say, that is the way i am (well me that is), I like a guy that can be a rough but gentle at heart, especially when it comes to stepping down to his chick, in other words dangerous but loving and respectful


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

........ okay..... i have no idea how the hell it got to.. girl types........  
CONFUSING
okay... so... Sunday right? That's a long way away! 

.....................


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ........ okay..... i have no idea how the hell it got to.. girl types........
> CONFUSING
> okay... so... Sunday right? That's a long way away!
> 
> .....................



Could be Sunday morning.  Just depends when I wake up.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

. still a long way away..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Does that mean you already have it finished you are just waiting for the two period to go by?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Does that mean you already have it finished you are just waiting for the two period to go by?



No, I've got editing to do and I have to add a couple of things.  I'm just being lazy and putting it off til later.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Work on it NOW! You will get satisfied fans if you do lolz


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

sen... get off your lazy ass and start working!!!!! 
or  i will kick your butt.....


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

Even if I had it done now I'd still wait till Sunday though.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

mmmm!! NO FAIR!!!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> mmmm!! NO FAIR!!!



 **


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2008)

Take your time. I'd rather wait for a good chapter than not wait for a bad one.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 1, 2008)

Kek said:


> Take your time. I'd rather wait for a good chapter than not wait for a bad one.



Well said.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

we've been waiting for chapter two for EVER!!! AH!H!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Take your time yeah... but your not even working on it now, you are putting it off... that is why I say work on it NOW!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah.. post it now!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Well not post it now, post it when it's ready... that means work on it NOW!


----------



## SeventhDan (Jul 1, 2008)

finished reading chapter one...excellent! Worth waiting patiently for chapter 2 indeed!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> finished reading chapter one...excellent! Worth waiting patiently for chapter 2 indeed!



Thank you, I'm glad you liked it.  I'm also glad someone's patient.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *darkblossom*



Post.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey i am patient!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Hey i am patient!



Of course you are.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

.......... im not patient. 
inner: no frickin duh...
shut up.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok lol I thought you were implying to me and sis (luv Gaara Hatsugi...)


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Ok lol I thought you were implying to me and sis (luv Gaara Hatsugi...)



---------------->


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> ---------------->



And whats is that suppose to mean


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Nothing.



 
No seriously what was suppose to mean i was confused


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

he means..... he thinks we're high... -.-
inner: One of the two is high... *looks at Claire*
............... What?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

Nothing, really.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, here's what I don't get.

There have been three votes for this thread...

- Mine
- Senzairu's
- Miss U's

I know I voted it 5 stars, and I'm sure Senzairu voted it 5 stars.  So...


Hmmm...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

I voted 5 stars so don't look at me


----------



## Stephen (Jul 2, 2008)

I voted it 5 stars just now


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

i just voted so. yeah.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know but someone else must have voted under 5 because its a 4.80


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the five stars guys. 



Shuichi said:


> Okay, here's what I don't get.
> 
> There have been three votes for this thread...
> 
> ...



Actually, I haven't voted yet.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

so someone voted and put under three


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

They voted it 4 stars...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

why not 5?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> why not 5?



I can understand giving 4 stars.

I would probably do the same but I'm very biased.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

I c... 
Lolz what i can see so far it deserves a 5... will it later, IDK but now a 5


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope so, I like to think that the future chapters will be even better. :amazed


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 2, 2008)

I am sure they are


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

I voted 4.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

oh it was you lolz i c


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

No, I voted 4 when I posted. 

I probably should've said "also".


----------



## YungAkatsukiGod (Jul 3, 2008)

nice story can't w8 4 chap. 2


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

Kek said:


> I voted 4.



You know what that means, right? 



YungAkatsukiGod said:


> nice story can't w8 4 chap. 2



Thanks, and welcome to NF.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 3, 2008)

Just a few more days. :WOW


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

Patients shuichi


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

im still impatient... *sigh, knaw on dead person hand*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

you seriously are freaky sister


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

eh? *swallow* ehhh? Waz wa??
oh well.... oh! I can make a little money.... this one has a gold ring! *keeps knawing on hand*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

lolz yup definatly freaky


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

+1 post count.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

Patience all.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

yes listen to the writer


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, obey me!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Yes, obey me!



 um only in some situations lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

First NF...
*Spoiler*: __ 



and then the world!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> First NF...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You are starting to sound more like shuichi


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> You are starting to sound more like shuichi



How's that?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

The whole taking over the world thing...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

I see.  Yes, young Shuichi has ambition, but he lacks the drive.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

hahahahahaha  now that is an excellent insult to the pride... shuichi just got punked lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

We should all be nicer to Shuichi.  He is my #1 fan. :amazed


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

I am being nice i was just saying lolz


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

i will never bow down to you. You willl bow down to me. Cause... I have de iron feet. 
inner: In other words.... she'll kill your balls with her foot.
Yes I will!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I am being nice i was just saying lolz



I know. 



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i will never bow down to you. You willl bow down to me. Cause... I have de iron feet.
> inner: In other words.... she'll kill your balls with her foot.
> Yes I will!



You will bend to my will or the consquences will be dire.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

oh im scared now... he will probably move up the date to the release of the next chapter.... NNNNOOOOO! Shut up sis!  lolz JK


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *Hirako Shinji*



Post.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

then ill just stop posting in this thread. 
and i will prebably neg you... yea... just cause.. IM EVIL!! jk jk...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 3, 2008)

^Ironically that was the most sane post you've made in this thread.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

haha lol i will have to agree with you there 
but i like sis insane personality


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

-_- *starts going through things in suitcase*
inner: oh god... she's pissed.. You made her soo pissed!! Shes in her suitcase of the most deadly weapons and posiens ever!! NICE GOING!!
*takes out giant gun, printed on side- 'TOP SECRET WEAPON: US GOVERNMENT'* say hello to my little friend....


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> -_- *starts going through things in suitcase*
> inner: oh god... she's pissed.. You made her soo pissed!! Shes in her suitcase of the most deadly weapons and posiens ever!! NICE GOING!!
> *takes out giant gun, printed on side- 'TOP SECRET WEAPON: US GOVERNMENT'* say hello to my little friend....



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Scarface i love it... that is what i am going to call your form now on sis... ScarFace
Wait don't shoot at me i like your insaness *goes hide behind desks*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

scarface is a dudes name!! *aims giant gun at desk* I'ma gonna shot you in de 'ead... *toothpick in mouth*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck... wait i got my own gun too
bring it on sister


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

*pulls trigger, flag pops out* HAHAHA!!! HA!!! GOT YA!! HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*pulls out silver revolver* im tired... *itches nose with gun* YAWNN!!! CHAPPY!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 3, 2008)

haha lolz you got me sis... yeah we need chappy


----------



## miaka16 (Jul 3, 2008)

very nicely done. 
*has nothing else to say...*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

miaka, i love your siggy!! Pretty..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 4, 2008)

miaka16 said:


> very nicely done.
> *has nothing else to say...*



Thanks!


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 4, 2008)

Two more days


----------



## Kek (Jul 4, 2008)

spam spam spam


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 4, 2008)

are you almost done senz?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

*sigh* It's going to be like the ninja achademy one isn't it? Talk til the next chapter is out right?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 4, 2008)

yup just about sis


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

damn. that sucks.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 4, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> are you almost done senz?



Oh yeah, I forgot.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 4, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot.



Senzairu...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 4, 2008)

better back to it then


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 4, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> better back to it then



I guess so. 

It shouldn't take me too long to get done.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

senz!!!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 4, 2008)

i hope not


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 4, 2008)

Kek said:


> spam spam spam



I liek you.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 5, 2008)

TOMORROW.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 5, 2008)

Correct.  

I'm also hoping to get the current chapter I'm working on done too.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 5, 2008)

OOOOO double chapter.... I love you


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 5, 2008)

Double chapter?  I never said that.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 5, 2008)

...... Damn it ........


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 5, 2008)

Miss U, you're too funny.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 5, 2008)

I know


----------



## Kek (Jul 5, 2008)

Chapter will be out soon?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 5, 2008)

Kek said:


> Chapter will be out soon?



Tomorrow morning/afternoon.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 5, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Tomorrow morning/afternoon.



SOON!!!! 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (*2 members *and 0 guests)
> Shuichi*



Reveal yourself.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 6, 2008)

Chapter 2 is up.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome chappy.... SasuSaku thing was 
Cute That Shikamaru stops by and say hi to Kurenai and Kenji
I see Hiashi is still a grumpy old Bastard (Poor Hinata and Hanabi)
And Naruto resuming Jiraiya work was perfect....
I can't wait till the next chapter


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice chapter, Senzairu.  I like how Lee broke down the door and how he acted.  It's something I could see happening. 

I also liked the S-ranked mission bit at the end.  SasuSaku was awesome too.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad you guys liked the chapter.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 6, 2008)

Of course we do lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 6, 2008)

Want MOAR!!!!


----------



## Kek (Jul 7, 2008)

Good! Good! Good! 

Though I have yet to see NH. Next chapter?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 7, 2008)

Kek said:


> Good! Good! Good!
> 
> Though I have yet to see NH. Next chapter?



It seems there going on a mission together so I'm sure we'll see it next chapter.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 8, 2008)

NaruHina will come... have faith.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm pissed at Hanabi.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Hanabi*

Yeah, same here.  Attacking your sister when she's trying to help you is pretty low.


----------



## Kek (Jul 9, 2008)

THIS FIC IS WRONG. I WOULD HAVE WRITTEN THINGS DIFFERENTLY AND BETTER.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 10, 2008)

@ Zorn and Shuichi



Kek said:


> THIS FIC IS WRONG. I WOULD HAVE WRITTEN THINGS DIFFERENTLY AND BETTER.



I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 10, 2008)

This 'Kek' guy is certainly an interesting one. 


So... chapter 3?


----------



## Kek (Jul 10, 2008)

YES I AM


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

@Shuichi

Somwehere between July 17-20.

@kek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

You have no choice!!!


----------



## zornedge (Jul 11, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> You have no choice!!!





I'm stuck at work till around 12am, was hoping a new chapter would come out.  O_o

Well, trsnaruto has a fanfic, maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

12 am? 

That sucks... 

But yeah, you should give Miss U's fanfic a read.  It's pretty good and she does well with the relationships of the characters.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 11, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> 12 am?
> 
> That sucks...
> 
> But yeah, you should give Miss U's fanfic a read.  It's pretty good and she does well with the relationships of the characters.



12am only for today.  

Yeah, I think I will.  I have some time to kill amidst my work.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

Aw july 17-20  why that long 

Oh hey zorn,  hope you like what you read with my fic, and i know it's has a lot of spelling problems and grammar but i am looking for a editor now so no worries lolz.... oh and thanks for the review, i am glad you like it


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

@zorn

Still, 12am is pretty late.

@Miss U

I haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey lolz  im sorry senz I have been busy lolz but i finally came back
Haha i am the number one poster in this thread hahahaha lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

Who Posted? said:
			
		

> Total Posts: 321
> User Name Posts
> trsofnaruto  105
> Senzairu  96
> ...



These are all the poeple who have more than one post here. 

Come to think of it, I haven't seen Luv Gaara either.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

That is pretty sad i have posted more than you lolz
Yeah i haven't seen sis either


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> That is pretty sad i have posted more than you lolz
> Yeah i haven't seen sis either



Her profile says that she is gonna be gone for 3 weeks.

I like the FF though.. 
Great job..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

hey sis 
See another fan senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello, Sophie.  and thanks for the compliment. 




trsofnaruto said:


> hey sis
> See another fan senz



Alright!!


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Senzairu. 

I just looked at your fanfic page for the story.  You already have 17 reviews and quite a few fans.  That's pretty awesome!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Senz:: Hey there, No problem 

Trs:: Hey Sis


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

@Sophie

You've been gone for a while too, haven't you?

@Shuichi

Yeah, I'm very happy about the number of fans I've gotten already. 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *sleeperninja*



Post.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

Can't wait till the next chapter


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 11, 2008)

I wonder what their S-ranked mission will be?  I hope it has something to do with the Seven Swordsmen.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

Senz isn't going to tell us that type of info, he likes to keep it a surprise lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> I wonder what their S-ranked mission will be?



I don't know, I hope it's something exciting!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

See i told you


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Senz:: Yeaah i just got back too..


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 11, 2008)

HA HA!  I, Shuichi have outwitted you Senzairu!  I already know what the mission is going to be! 


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR ACT SPOLIERS_ 



The Seven Swordsmen are going to attack the Leaf and Naruto's team will be sent to the borders of Fire Country to protect them!  HA HA I figured out!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Senz:: Yeaah i just got back too..



Where were you?



Shuichi said:


> HA HA!  I, Shuichi have outwitted you Senzairu!  I already know what the mission is going to be!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MAJOR ACT SPOLIERS_
> ...



Oh man, you weren't even close.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Senz:: In the process of moving..
I just moved to a diff part of Wa..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

Im not even going to try to guess... why bother he aint goin gto tell us lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Senz:: In the process of moving..
> I just moved to a diff part of Wa..



Hmmm... is it a good thing or a bad thing?



trsofnaruto said:


> Im not even going to try to guess... why bother he aint goin gto tell us lolz



Yeah, you're better off just waiting for the chapter to come out.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Senz:: I little bit of both..

When does the next chapter come out?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

I hope your move works out. 

and the next chapter will come out on July 18.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Alright, can't wait..


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't wait, either. 

Is there a reason you chose the 18th?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 11, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Is there a reason you chose the 18th?



Actually yeah, I would usually release the chapter 2 weeks after the last (which would be the 20th) but on the 19th I have a graduation party (I graduated high school this year) and the 20th I'll probably be hanging out with my friends.  So I'm just gonna put the chapter up on the 18th.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 11, 2008)

Wait you just graduated?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 11, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Actually yeah, I would usually release the chapter 2 weeks after the last (which would be the 20th) but on the 19th I have a graduation party (I graduated high school this year) and the 20th I'll probably be hanging out with my friends.  So I'm just gonna put the chapter up on the 18th.



Well, have fun at your graduation party... and update soon! :WOW


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 12, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Wait you just graduated?



Yeah, about two months ago. 



Shuichi said:


> Well, have fun at your graduation party... and update soon! :WOW



Definitely will.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh i tought like you just graduated now... why have the party now?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 12, 2008)

Best weather.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 12, 2008)

I had my graduation party in the summer too, sometime in July.  It was mega-awesome!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 12, 2008)

Damn i need a gradutation party.... I never got one since most of my friends were Juniors, and now i just moved here to FL so my friends are no were around


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 12, 2008)

zornedge said:


> I had my graduation party in the summer too, sometime in July.  It was mega-awesome!



Was there drinking? 



trsofnaruto said:


> Damn i need a gradutation party.... I never got one since most of my friends were Juniors, and now i just moved here to FL so my friends are no were around



You should have one.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 12, 2008)

Well like i said, friends are back in az lolz.... oh well


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 12, 2008)

you guys.. talk... toooo much. july 18?????? WHA? damn..
when i graduate... it'll suck cause my parents are like brady bunch,ok.. drinking is for like...ages 30 and over ONLY. sucks....
but... i got three years til then... damn...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 12, 2008)

Sis 
Well do it while they are out of town


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

they are so freaking old... they never go out of town.  my dads retarded oh sorry, retired, and my mom is working at the POST OFFICE WHICH IS HELL. so.... i can't... damn...


----------



## zornedge (Jul 13, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> they are so freaking old... they never go out of town.  my dads retarded oh sorry, retired, and my mom is working at the POST OFFICE WHICH IS HELL. so.... i can't... damn...



Plan a camping trip.



I'm not too hot on drinking.  Wine is very good, however.  Might I suggest an exquisite taste of Chianti Classico with homemade pasta sauce, and some pasta?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

O_o i don't know....

camping trip... maybe... if i have a car by then. aka- parents= cheap.
so, id have to relay on friends to do so. i think that could work..
i like wine! Im not sure on names, but, my first wine i ever had was when i was... like... five.. (haha) they had no juice!! So they gave me wine!! HAHA!! HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

*barf* Wine? Ew. No No No.. Margarettas!!
Party!!


----------



## zornedge (Jul 13, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> *barf* Wine? Ew. No No No.. Margarettas!!
> Party!!



You have no class.

How about a shot of tequila?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes i do!
I just have bad memories with wine..

Shot of Tequila? Ahaha. Even better.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

WINE! I can have that all the time  That is what i had first considering alcohol.
But i must agree with sis... tequila is better


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

Look what I started. 

On another note, it's nice to see you back LGH.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Are we goin to get into trouble for going of subject... if so, then ill stop now


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

^That's not what I meant.  I just thought it was funny.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

I know you think it was funny... but will the mods that is what i meant


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

Of course the mods think it's funny.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

hahaha lolz
tequila... but i am more of a frutty drink kind of girl lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't drink.  I don't know why.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

hehe that is good for you... if you don't want to don't let any one presure you into it


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

Nah, I don't.  A lot of my friends drink, I just never really got into it...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

good that shows you wouldn't give into purepresure 
The reason i got into is because i originally started with whine when i was little my parents let me taste and i liked it... and i like tasting new things so i kept trying different tyoes of alcohol


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

Underage drinking is wrong.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Im the same age as you are... well at least same grade, mostlikely younger, so i still am underage lolz


----------



## zornedge (Jul 13, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yes i do!
> I just have bad memories with wine..
> 
> Shot of Tequila? Ahaha. Even better.



Okay!  



trsofnaruto said:


> WINE! I can have that all the time  That is what i had first considering alcohol.
> But i must agree with sis... tequila is better



In the world of alcohols, wine will topple anything else.  However, in the world of hard liquors specifically, tequila will always be King.  



Senzairu said:


> Underage drinking is wrong.



Underage voyeurism and porn is wrong, too.  We've all done it, anyhow.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

zornedge said:


> Underage voyeurism and porn is wrong, too.  We've all done it, anyhow.



I've never once looked at porn.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 13, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I've never once looked at porn.



You had a close encounter with a vagina once, right?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

WHAT! You have never looked at porn!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

zornedge said:


> You had a close encounter with a vagina once, right?



Yeah 

I remember it like it was yesterday.  It was as if the movements had been planned for months.  All that panting and screaming.  The raw experience of the whole thing was simply magic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still can't believe my mom survived giving birth to me.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

You are such a goof ball lolz smart ass


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

​


----------



## zornedge (Jul 13, 2008)

I never had the luxury you had... dunno if it's a good thing or a bad thing.  

C-Section here.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Me too zorn... my mom had high blood presure and they had to take me out a month before i was due.... I almost didn't live


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that guys. 

I've always thought that our good health is something we should be thankful for everyday.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah i am very thank ful that i am alive today... i have had a little one too many almost death experiences for my comfort.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Yo zornedge.  I have to agree with you about the wine.  It's the best. 

Hey Senzairu, I have a question.  How many people have you on their Story Alert list?



Senzairu said:


> Yeah
> 
> I remember it like it was yesterday.  It was as if the movements had been planned for months.  All that panting and screaming.  The raw experience of the whole thing was simply magic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 13, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Hey Senzairu, I have a question.  How many people have you on their Story Alert list?



1000... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Minus the 985 people I just made up.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> 1000...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That was a good one. 

So 15 people eh?  That's pretty good.  You're well on your way.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice Senz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

What about you, Miss U.  Do you know how people have your story on their alert list. (Your Naruto: Novious Initium...or something like that. )


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Naruto: A Novus Initium, but i am changing the title in a little bit
I have 14 favz, 1 c2s, and 12 alerts


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Why? and to what?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Well now that i think about it, plus senz brought it up for me, the name actually means Naruto, a new Beginning.... and that deosn't really relate to the fic now so i am changing it to something else that summerizes the fic in a word/title and it ill attract more people.
Probably something like carpe diem or Cursed love, not sure yet i want it to be original


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got the perfect name for your story...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto: The Shuichi Chronicles


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

No Shuichi lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Come on, you know it's awesome.  That's what Senzairu was going to call his fanfic but he changed it at the last minute.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

well senz is going to have a character named shiuchi .... not me lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

You could, just write him in there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Well its not going to be an epic character to have the title be by him, i already have an epic oc character
But i have an idea, who is you fav girl character in naruto?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Hinata!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

That is what i figured.... ok i am planning now


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Tell me, what are you doing?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

my lips are sealed lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

That's not nice.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry but i will ruin the surprise
Ill give you a clue, my story is not NaruHina nor NaruSaku, its NaruXYoshe(OC)....


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

What about Hinata?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

There is your clue


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

I hate you!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

*Gasp* Why


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

...... You should be happy if you got the clue .....


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

HinataxShuichi


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Hehehe lolz
Maybe


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Will there be lemon?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Lemon?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

I meant MA content.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you mean like Mature contents

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like XXX scenes?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's a lemon.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah there will be but only of NaruXYoshe and maybe Sasusaku... there might be some next chapter


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll have to read you fanfic soon.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Hahaha lolz 
A ways to a guys brain is through his dick


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

There is some truth in that.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

and the way to their heart, is though their stomach


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

That's what you think.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Hehehe prove me wrong then


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Anytime


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

well then do it.... put your money to where your mouth is


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't think we're talking about the same thing anymore.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Omg.. You guys are dirty.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

Hahaha hi sis lolz 
You know you can't deny it either sis lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

Who's dirty?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Shuichi:: Both of you. All of us.

Trs:: No Sis i won't but still,
re-look your guy's convo.
It's sounds 100% dirty to me..


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Shuichi:: Both of you. All of us.



Well said.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahaha.. Thanks


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

You're welcome. 

-----

I wonder where Senzairu is... I hope he's working on chapter 3.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm.. Good question.
I hope so too.. Can't wait.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 13, 2008)

sophie, who are your favorite Naruto characters?  And do you have any favorite pairings?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 13, 2008)

lolz sorry im back


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Ooo.. JIRAIYA!! 

Pairings? Naruto&Hinata, Asuma&Kurenai..
Shikaru&Temari &&&& Minato&Kushina


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree with all of them except NaruHina... just never rubbed me the right way


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice choices.   Do you guys read the manga?

I love NaruHina.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

Aww.. So do i.

Of course i read the manga..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Lolz the manga is way better than the anime i think... no damn fillers


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

Hell yess to that.. LMAO


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

If you guys are both Jiraiya fans, then I think you'll enjoy this.  I stumbled upon it a couple hours ago.

*Spoiler*: __ 



my Jokerized self


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG It made me all teary at the end... he is so getting reps from me


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

I gave him rep too..
It was amazing..


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes our Senzairu is quite skilled.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

He is awesome I love him and his work


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeaah he is pretty good..


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah he is pretty good..



Pretty good?  Was that a joke?  HE'S AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

I will have to agree with Shuichi


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

If I were gay, I'd totally go for him.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

My bad.. He's awsome!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha... i don't know about that Shuichi lolz
Haha sis its alright


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> My bad.. He's awsome!



That's okay.  An easily correctable mistake.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahaha you guys are funny.. LMAO


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Lolz its a fun time here in this thread


----------



## Stephen (Jul 14, 2008)

I just got finished reading Chapter 2 awesome as always Senzairu can't wait for Chapter 3


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahhh yes, chapter 3.  I wish I at least knew what the mission was going to be about.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah it looks like it's gonna be awhile before we know


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

Chapter 3 comes out friday... but I just can't wait that long.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah comeon guys, friday is better than nothing


----------



## Stephen (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh it's coming out on Friday Oh ok I think I can wait but it'll be hard


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Ah comeon guys, friday is better than nothing



I just hope he doesn't change the date!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I hope not


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

If he does... i will kick his ass lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like Senzairu is in serious trouble if he doesn't have Chapter 3 on friday better have it Senzairu or Trs and Shuichi are gonna kick your ass


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck yeah! major ass kicking


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

Poor Senzairu.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah you have felt my wrath Shuichi so you know what he will be into lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

I pray for his poor soul.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I felt her wrath before poor Senzairu


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

You better have that story up senz or else


----------



## Stephen (Jul 14, 2008)

Ohh shit Senzairu that was a warning dude better listen she means buisness


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Fear me.... senz knows what i am all about so its all good


----------



## zornedge (Jul 14, 2008)

Senzairu is a man of his word.  

If he backs out of it, he better have a damn good reason.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

You guys are scary! 


But worry not, because as I said, chapter 3 will be out Friday.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

It better be Senz lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

It will!  I swear!


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

Checked your page again, Senzairu.  21 reviews.  Way to go!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, I just checked that out.  It seems like my friend has been spreading the word about my story and getting other people to read it.



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *trsofnaruto*



Post.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahaha lolz there you happy? I loved you poem btw


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol, thanks. 

Also, thanks to all you guys you read the poem, and to Shuichi who dug it up.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahaha lolz Sophie brought it over to the J-man FC and many others read it too LOL


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

The Jiraiya FC eh?  Maybe I should join...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh yeah You should definatly join, we have lots of fun there


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

What's with the ?  Hmmm...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Well it is a forum about the J-man.... We are perverts united lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess I'll have to give it some thought then.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

You should join... it will be fun 
We talk about anything and evrything


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

So Miss U, have you decided on a name for your FF?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

I was just looking though some old posts...



Shuichi said:


> I've got the perfect name for your story...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Shuichi said:


> Come on, you know it's awesome.  That's what Senzairu was going to call his fanfic but he changed it at the last minute.



I was never going to call my story that.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

what a liar! I am going to kick his ass for that.... no punanni for you tonight shuichi lolz jk
I am thinking of Narutos Cursed Love
And for the sequal Narutos Cursed love: A beautiful disaster
And i am doing a trilogy like you sudgested but i haven't decided on that one yet


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

So your splitting up you 70-80 chapter story into a trilogy?

And I see you and Shuichi were having some very 'dirty' posts back and forth.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

hahaha lolz.... maybe lolz
No more than that


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah sure.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahahaha lolz I have been caught


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

Caught doing what?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

...... Nothing .....


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, okay...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Lolz hehehehe So are you done with chapter 3


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

Almost, I just have to compare my current version of the chapter with my beta's and add in any of her changes that I want to put in.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome  cant wait


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

So you haven't actually decided if you're going to split your story up?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope we get to meet some of the Seven Swordsmen next chapter.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah i am splitting this one in half, and the sequal will be the added story to complete the trilogy


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> I hope we get to meet some of the Seven Swordsmen next chapter.



Who knows 



trsofnaruto said:


> Yeah i am splitting this one in half, and the sequal will be the added story to complete the trilogy



I see; there was going to be a story and then a sequel.  But now, you're taking the first story and making it into two, and then the original sequel will be the third story, thus completing the trilogy. (damn that was complicated... )


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 14, 2008)

Ding Ding Ding lolz You have it right my friend


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 14, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Who knows



I think you do. 



trsofnaruto said:


> what a liar!



Who's a liar?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Ding Ding Ding lolz You have it right my friend



:WOW

But I have to say, don't let what I say discourage you from doing what you want.  It is _your_ story after all.



Shuichi said:


> I think you do.



I think I do too.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

No punani for you shuichi tonight no punani for you 
No you actually helped me senz, not disouraged me


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I think I do too.





What I really want to know is if Kisame and Suigetsu will be involved.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> No punani for you shuichi tonight no punani for you



Why not!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Because you are a LIAR!!!!!! 
And i took away something that would get your attention


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> No punani for you shuichi tonight no punani for you
> No you actually helped me senz, not disouraged me



I'm glad to hear that. (and I have no idea what punani means... )



Shuichi said:


> What I really want to know is if Kisame and Suigetsu will be involved.



Excellent question.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Because you are a LIAR!!!!!!
> And i took away something that would get your attention



You're mean! 



Senzairu said:


> Excellent question.



Tell me...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Tell me...



No...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Punani is like another reference to sex lolz or

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some good old Vagina hahahahaha lolz



Yes i am mean


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Punani is like another reference to sex lolz or
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



So you two had sex?... or vaginas?...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Neither its just a joke... a crude one hahahahahaha lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Punani is like another reference to sex lolz or
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yes, you are mean... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But I still luff you.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

You two are nuts.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Yes, you are mean...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! pek

Yes Senz.... Yes we are


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

What the hell is going on here maybe i shouldn't have come by nevermind


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Its ok bro lolz Just joking around


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yay! pek
> 
> Yes Senz.... Yes we are



You're the best!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Trs-sometimes you scare me but oh well that's why i love you


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> What the hell is going on here maybe i shouldn't have come by nevermind



It's okay, I had similar thoughts.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Yay I am loved 
I am not scary.... I am a little angel


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yay I am loved
> I am not scary.... I am a little angel



You're my little angel.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

I suspect foul play.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

I wouldn't say that shuichi.... 
Quite the opposite  lolz jk


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I'm starting to catch up.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Trs-I know you're an angel but everyone deep down inside has a dark side

I don't know Senz it's kinda hard to understand Shuichi and Trs sometimes but that's what makes them awesome


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I suspect foul play.



There is no foul play. 



trsofnaruto said:


> I wouldn't say that shuichi....
> Quite the opposite  lolz jk



You can say that again.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Trs-I know you're an angel but everyone deep down inside has a dark side
> 
> I don't know Senz it's kinda hard to understand Shuichi and Trs sometimes but that's what makes them awesome



That may be true but I can't shake the feeling that there's something going on between the two of them...


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah you may be right Senz


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

No one will ever know hahahahaha 
What make you guys think that


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Hahaha Sis is a mystery as always
Me and Senz just know


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

There's not really anything going on between us guys.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

SI! Nada! Zip, Zero


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Alright Shuichi if you say so but I still have my suspicions


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, now I'm sure of it...
*Spoiler*: __ 



There's something going on between the two of them.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep Senz there's no doubt the ones that say nothing is going on they're usually doing something


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Aw... you didn't believe me


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Kinda hurts my feelings that you don't believe us.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes it hurt


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

And I would feel very terrible about that...
*Spoiler*: __ 



If I didn't know that there was something going on between you two.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Ooh Senz that was cold dude


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> And I would feel very terrible about that...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



 haha very funny senz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu. 

Are you really that confident that there's something going on between me and Miss U?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Senz I think you took it a bit far man I was just joking around I wasn't being serious I guess you were


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Senzairu.
> 
> Are you really that confident that there's something going on between me and Miss U?



Yes, I am _that_ confident.  In fact, there's not a single doubt in my mind.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Yes, I am _that_ confident.  In fact, there's not a single doubt in my mind.



Oooo really  so what makes you think there is?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah Senz, what makes you so sure?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

*stays out of it sits back and watches*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Good choice bro sit back and enjoy 
So Senz... got an answer?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Oooo really  so what makes you think there is?





Shuichi said:


> Yeah Senz, what makes you so sure?



A number of things...

- Usually Shuichi is the one pretending there's something going on when there really isn't.  Now, all of a sudden he's denying it?

- Miss U always says there's nothing going on and she was earlier implying that there is?

- Then, once Shuichi denied it, Miss U started going along with him.

Anyone noticing a pattern?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Hahahahaha Valid points i may say but! It does prove shit... what makes you think we aren't messing with you


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Hahahahaha Valid points i may say but! It does prove shit... what makes you think we aren't messing with you



The reason why I _know_ you're not messing with me is because you were the one who borught up "punani" in the first place, and I asked myself, what would inspire her to do that?  Then I thought about all those dirty posts you two had going back and forth.  That's when I realized...
*Spoiler*: __ 



the two of you had internet sex last night!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

how did you know! lolz jk
Just because i said punani does not intent that i had "internet sex" with shuichi.... I was messing with him and like i stated in my previos post... a way to a man head is through his dick


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

That sounds more like a fantasy, Senzairu.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> how did you know! lolz jk
> Just because i said punani does not intent that i had "internet sex" with shuichi.... I was messing with him and like i stated in my previos post... a way to a man head is through his dick





Shuichi said:


> That sounds more like a fantasy, Senzairu.



I guess I could be wrong...
*Spoiler*: __ 



But I'm not.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

*still watching and sits quietly*


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

You're very wrong, Senzairu.

 Narutofreak


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

I got nothing on this, Senz just doesn't seem to get it


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> I got nothing on this, Senz just doesn't seem to get it



What don't I get?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I guess I could be wrong...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



But sadly you are


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Senz nothing hahahaha:rofl


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess there really isn't anything going on between them, Narutofreak.  Because if there was, there too honest and they wouldn't lie to their friends about it.

I guess I was wrong, sorry guys.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I guess there really isn't anything going on between them, Narutofreak.  Because if there was, there too honest and they wouldn't lie to their friends about it.
> 
> I guess I was wrong, sorry guys.



Oh senz why so gloom... were you hoping something was


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn Senz were you expecting something


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Oh senz why so gloom... were you hoping something was





Narutofreak said:


> Damn Senz were you expecting something



It's just I was so sure that there was something going on and I thought you guys were lying.  I would never lie to my friends and I should know that my friends would show me the same respect that I show them. 

You guys are awesome!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> It's just I was so sure that there was something going on and I thought you guys were lying.  I would never lie to my friends and I should know that my friends would show me the same respect that I show them.
> 
> You guys are awesome!



Aw senz we love you 
There isn't anything going on but we do talk on pms alot.... If you count that as something going on then i guess there is


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

I love you too Senz we're good friends


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah Senzairu, we PM a lot, but it's nothing like "internet sex."

It's cool though...
*Spoiler*: __ 



I love you man!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

See Senz you got three awesome friends who care about ya alot


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Aw senz we love you
> There isn't anything going on but we do talk on pms alot.... If you count that as something going on then i guess there is





Narutofreak said:


> I love you too Senz we're good friends





Shuichi said:


> Yeah Senzairu, we PM a lot, but it's nothing like "internet sex."
> 
> It's cool though...
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm sorry guys!  I know you'd never lie to me!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Lets just say we have made our peace lolz



What does that mean?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

That's what I like to know


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Hahahaha I thought so


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Alright, but just to clarify, so we can put a close to this:  Shuichi and Miss U _are not_ having "PM sex?"

Right?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay... what the hell?...


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Where is Shuichi anyway he hasn't posted in awhile


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm still here...and I think I'll let you take this one Miss U.  Because you know naruto and Senz slightly better...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

What your placing this shit on me WTF! 
Ok fine... we decided to mess with you both and make you think that we are just friends... Well we are just a little more than that.... friends with benefits Lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

So *again* to clarify, the two of you lied and you actually are having "PM sex?"


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> So *again* to clarify, the two of you lied and you actually are having "PM sex?"



Uh... yeah.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

That's bullshit.  I was saying how honest you guys were. 

GTFO.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Senz, we didn't want to lie, and I suppose it is our fault for bringing it into your thread in the first place.  Sorry.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah i am just going to leave then...
Im sorry senz... I just wanted to mess around for a little bit... sorry for bringing this into your thread


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh shit Senz they are truly sorry dude don't be mad at them it was just a joke

If they leave I'm leaving too


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

_"Just as planned."_ ​
I knew you guys were lying right from the beginning.

So with that in mind, I figured if I couldn't get you to confess with logic, then I would do it with guilt.  That's why I made those posts that basically said, "You guys are so honest" and "I know you would never lie to me."

I knew you'd feel so guilty that you would have to confess. 

On another note, I usually would've classified this whole thing as none of my business but you guys did bring it into my thread and then lied about it.  I just don't like being lied to and that's why I did this whole thing.  No hard feelings.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> _"Just as planned."_ ​
> I knew you guys were lying right from the beginning.
> 
> So with that in mind, I figured if I couldn't get you to confess with logic, then I would do it with guilt.  That's why I made those posts that basically said, "You guys are so honest" and "I know you would never lie to me."
> ...



Holy shit.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn really sly Senz


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

I cant believe i felt for that lolz 
Sorry but we were trying to play a joke


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I cant believe i felt for that



I can, that was brilliant.  We got pwned.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

You trully are brilliant Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, that was a fun way to kill some boredom.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Your proud of you self i c nice senz nice 
But really why "internet sex"?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

I have to get going, kudos Senz.  I'll see you guys. (can't wait for chapter 3! )


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Laterz Shuichi


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Your proud of you self i c nice senz nice
> But really why "internet sex"?



What do you mean?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

See ya Shuichi


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> What do you mean?



What made you think... they must have had internet sex?
Just wondering


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Ohh here we go what's wrong with it anyway nevermind you didn't hear me 

Woohoo Torture Specialist


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

You knwo what never mind im done with the convo 
Chapter 3 in 4 days


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Guess we'll skip it then. 

Yep, chapter on Friday. :WOW

Congrats, Narutofreak on your new status.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

I just noticed that bro lolz CONGRATS!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome can't wait for it

Thank's Senz

Thank You Sis


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (4 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *piratej62*, trsofnaruto, Narutofreak



Post.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Listen to the senz-man


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah listen to Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

They never listen... 

Anyway, I gotta get going.  Things to do and all.  Miss U, Narutofreak, it was both a pleasure and an honor.  

I'll see you guys later.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

Laterz Senz


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Later Senz see ya tomorrow


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 15, 2008)

WANTS CHAPTER 3 NAO!!!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2008)

Yo Shuichi gotta be patient man


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

3 MORE DAYS!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG! 3 days!?!? Can't wait!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 15, 2008)

I Know  Senz i hope your almost done


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 15, 2008)

I do too!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> WANTS CHAPTER 3 NAO!!!



No.


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2008)

trifling comment here

| -_____- |


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

I see Kek.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu, are you working on chapter 3?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats up Kek, Senz, and Shuchi?
Of course he is working on it (I hope he is )


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Miss U. 



Shuichi said:


> Senzairu, are you working on chapter 3?



No...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> No...
> *Spoiler*: __



Why not?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

What you been up to today senz?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Why not?



Because I'm lazy! 



trsofnaruto said:


> What you been up to today senz?



Not too much... 

You?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Because I'm lazy!



You should be working on your story!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah... baby sat, cleaned part of house, and watched some anime that i haven't watched in a long time, and found a new one that is quite interesting to me at least...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> You should be working on your story!



Just because I'm not working on chapter 3, that doesn't mean I wasn't working on the story. 



trsofnaruto said:


> Ah... baby sat, cleaned part of house, and watched some anime that i haven't watched in a long time, and found a new one that is quite interesting to me at least...



Which anime?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Just because I'm not working on chapter 3, that doesn't mean I wasn't working on the story.



Interesting, tell me more. 

- EDIT - 

Hi Miss U, sorry I forgot to say it earlier.  I got to caught up in Senzairu's story.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Cardcaptors (which i haven't watched in ages and never finished the series since they stopped showing it in the US... Thank god for the internet ) And their is this new series that takes some of the characters from CC and from other animes i guess and put it in one called Tsubasa Chronicle, its kindoff interesting to me 

No problem SHuichi its all good


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Interesting, tell me more.



No... 



trsofnaruto said:


> Cardcaptors (which i haven't watched in ages and never finished the series since they stopped showing it in the US... Thank god for the internet ) And their is this new series that takes some of the characters from CC and from other animes i guess and put it in one called Tsubasa Chronicle, its kindoff interesting to me



I've seen CC but never Tsubasa Chronicle.  I may have to check it out.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> No problem SHuichi its all good



Glad to hear it. 



Senzairu said:


> No...



GRRRRR.......


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> GRRRRR.......


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> No...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen CC but never Tsubasa Chronicle.  I may have to check it out.



Its pretty interesting... I just started watching it a few hours ago and its i am about hooked  here is a link tothe description if you want to read before you watch


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Fine Miss U, just ignore me.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Its pretty interesting... I just started watching it a few hours ago and its i am about hooked  here is a link tothe description if you want to read before you watch



I'm not sure if I'll read the manga or watch the anime though.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

I wasn't trying to ignore you Shuichi 
I am watching the anime, right now... ill see if the series turns out 10 episodes in to see if i want to read the manga.... i will probably read both


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I wasn't trying to ignore you Shuichi



Okay...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

What did i do


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

I've watched Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles One of my alltime favs I want Season 2 damn it and I want it now

Yo Shuichi What's Up


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Yo Shuichi What's Up



Not much, what about you?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Where is Sophie?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Same here just looking through the forums nothing is going on around here much anymore

Hey Senz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Where is Sophie?



Why do you ask? 



Narutofreak said:


> Same here just looking through the forums nothing is going on around here much anymore



Yeah, it's kind of boring right now...


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

I think Sophie's reading the spoiler it is spoiler day


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Naruto! 



Shuichi said:


> Why do you ask?



I have my reasons.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Probably in the J-man FC 
You have bro great lolz 
Ok as long as you say so Shuichi


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I have my reasons.



I bet you have more than that.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> I think Sophie's reading the spoiler it is spoiler day





trsofnaruto said:


> Probably in the J-man FC



I saw her here earlier. 



Shuichi said:


> I bet you have more than that.



--------->


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm.. Talking about me i see.. lol..
But yeaah.. What's up??

Senz: When does your next chapter come out, Friday or Saturday?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup she was here when i was  She is around... ill get her to come here lolz 
There she is hey sis


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, she's here Senz.  Now's your chance.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry but i have to point this out... she is taken lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi: Chance for what?
Trs:: Hey Sis ..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

I just sent you a text with my new number sis


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahaha here we go again


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey shuichi started it this time, not me


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Shuichi: Chance for what?



Who knows. 



Narutofreak said:


> Hahaha here we go again


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Trs: Well i won't get it..
My phones dead and i lost the charger..
Gonna go buy one this weekend.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn it... then ill just pm you the new number 
How do you loose a charger?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Hmm.. Talking about me i see.. lol..
> But yeaah.. What's up??
> 
> Senz: When does your next chapter come out, Friday or Saturday?



It comes out Firday. (Probably in the early afternoon)



Shuichi said:


> Hey, she's here Senz.  Now's your chance.



Shuichi


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Shuichi



Hahahaha


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Shuichi



Don't worry, I've got your back.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Damn it... then ill just pm you the new number
> How do you loose a charger?



I brought it over to my god-moms and i cant find it.
I bet you the damned dogs ate it.. 



Senzairu said:


> It comes out Firday. (Probably in the early afternoon)
> 
> Shuichi



Alright..  Just wondering..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

I told you how my dig chewed up my ipod and screwed up my screen right?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I told you how my dig chewed up my ipod and screwed up my screen right?



Yep I seen it and Sis is still pissed I would be too


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Trs:: Yupp, Their huskys though..
They eat everything...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Don't worry, I've got your back.



That's not as comforting as you might think. 



sophie-surenei said:


> Alright..  Just wondering..



No problem.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> That's not as comforting as you might think.



I understand.  **


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Of course i am still pissed, it was a classic ipod 160 GB... about 300 dollars not including all the music i had bought on it, and it had loads of fucking videos in it, but now i can't see them..... MOTHER FUCKERS! I FUCKED UP THAT DOG, felt like killing him....
He is a mutt and he is not even a year old yet so he is still going through the chewing stage (he has german shepherd, ridgeback, etc.)... i love his sister, i just get really irritated with him

And i agree with you senz... wouldn't find that comforting at all  lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Miss U



Shuichi said:


> I understand.  **



I know what you're doing Shuichi.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Miss U. 



Senzairu said:


> I know what you're doing Shuichi.



I know.  **


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Miss U.
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  **



What i do


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> I know.  **



Clever, but not good enough.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

What is he talking about senz?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Sis: I'm about as lost as you are


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know what's going on but I sense something big is about to happen and I don't know what


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> What is he talking about senz?



It's nothing to worry about. 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *Saiai*



Post.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> What is he talking about senz?







sophie-surenei said:


> Sis: I'm about as lost as you are







Narutofreak said:


> I don't know what's going on but I sense something big is about to happen and I don't know what


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Yo Shuichi what's up with all the facepalms we say something wrong


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


>



I told you it wouldn't work.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Im just going with the flow Lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I told you it wouldn't work.



Don't worry, I'm not giving up.  **


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Trs-I guess that's the best thing to do hahaha


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahaha your slick Shuichi hahahhaha lolz i love it  **


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahahaha shit's crazy like always lol


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Uh-oh...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Uh-oh...



What? Did we do something wrong?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Advantage: Shuichi. 

**


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahaha yep something's up


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Advantage: Shuichi.
> 
> **



Maybe... 

**


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Advantage: Shuichi.
> 
> **



Um....
**
Good comeback btw Senz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Um....
> **



Hi Miss U.  **


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahahaha I think I'm outta here I feel something crazy's about to happen and I'm not walking into it and if I already did I'm stepping out of it


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Hi Miss U.  **



Hm 
**


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Narutofreak is leaving?! 

**


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Narutofreak is leaving?!
> 
> **



I hope not! 
**


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Narutofreak is leaving?!
> 
> **



  :rofl
**
Don't go bro


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder where Sophie went off to?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry about that  I'm editing a FF.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

My FF to be exact 
**


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

What ya'll don't want me to leave you guys care about me that much Hell this is probaly a trick and I'm walking right back into it


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> My FF to be exact
> **




Yeaah no problem.. LMAO..

Yeah, you and your 20 page long chapters..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

She's back, Shuichi.  and so's Narutofreak. :WOW


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah no problem.. LMAO..
> 
> Yeah, you and your 20 page long chapters..



Hehehe sorry Lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Narutofreak! :WOW



Senzairu said:


> She's back, Shuichi.



I wasn't asking for me.  **


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

This is a trap isn't it I just feel it


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope it isn't so anyways.... Will you give us anytype of spoiler senz for the fic?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> I wasn't asking for me.  **







Narutofreak said:


> This is a trap isn't it I just feel it



Beware, for it is always a trap.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Sophie's gone again! 

Senz, aren't you sad? 



trsofnaruto said:


> Nope it isn't so anyways.... Will you give us anytype of spoiler senz for the fic?



Yes, a spoiler would be great.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah please give us a spoiler


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm.. A spoiler sounds like a good idea.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Just one Please Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe a small spoiler...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The blonde shinobi was waiting patiently for his ramen when he heard a voice behind him, ?N-Naruto-kun.?

He turned around and saw Hinata with her long purple hair draped over her outfit.  She wore a light purple and white jacket with dark purple pants, while her forehead protector was worn around her neck.

?Hey Hinata, how are you?? Naruto asked with his usual cheerful smile.

?I?m fine.  How are y-you?? She asked trying not to sound nervous.

?I?m good.  Did you stop here to get a bite to eat before the mission?? Naruto wondered.

Hinata explained, ?Uh... yes.  I just came here for some ramen.? 

?Oh can I take your order?? Ayame asked when she noticed the Hyuuga girl waiting.

?May I have some... miso ramen please??

?Of course I?ll get it right away.? Ayame said cheerfully.

Hinata was looking around wondering where she should sit until Naruto noticed and called her over, ?Hinata, sit right here.? He pointed to his left, to the stool next to him at the counter.






Shuichi said:


> Senz, aren't you sad?



Not in particular... **


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank's Senz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Alright, looks like we might get some NaruHina fluff.














**


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

That's one of my fav pairings!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

*cough cough*I hate it but I love this fanfic way too much thats just a minor setback but it's okay

Let the flaming against me begin


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay! we got a preview 
Damn you really are going with the NAruHina.... Oh well ill still like 
**


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear nf and Miss U don't like the potential NaruHina pairing, but I think this fic has something for everyone in it.  So hopefully you won't be disappointed.



Shuichi said:


> Alright, looks like we might get some NaruHina fluff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





**


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

**


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm still gonna read your fanfic i don't really care about that your fanfic is too awesome too ignore just for something simple like that


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

I said that i would still like it


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> _4Q._ What are the pairings?
> 
> _4A._ _*NaruHinaOC?* - SasuSaku - ShikaTema_



Hmmm...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

ooo.... forgot about that... so who else?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

It's an OC.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> It's an OC.



I get that but what is her name?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

We don't know because he hasn't introduced any OC's yet.  Plus, we don't even know if it's a guy or a girl. 

- EDIT -

I have to get going guys, see you later. 


And have fun SenzSoph.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

That Shuichi. 


I think I'm also going to call it a day.  See ya later guys.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

See ya later Shuichi and Senz


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Night everyone 
I'm going to bed too..


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

See ya later Sis


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Later bro i am going to bed also  
Goodnight


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

Bye Sis Goodnight


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 16, 2008)

Just stopping by to say hi. 

@Narutofreak

Cool set.  Near's awesome!


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys...

*Spoiler*: __ 



SOOOOOOOOO is SenzSoph canon yet?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Who knows.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

I think Shuichi should give up now **


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

It seems unlikely.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah he wont let it go 


**


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Let what go


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Very funny, Miss U. 
**

What's up Nf?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

read his last post (Shuichi i mean)


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Ohh that Sophie's already taken why is he trying to start something for

Nothing much Senz just chatting and listening to music


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

That is Shuichi way of entertainment... by messing with Senz lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah you're right lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Narutofreak, I was wondering, do you write any fanfiction?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Senz No I read don't write I don't have good talent at writing anyway


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm here.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Naru:: Yess, I have, "Captured the Crazy" 

Senz:: I do! New chapter tomorrow!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Bro you don't know unless you try 
Hey Shuichi 
Hey SIS 
New chapter tomorrow YAY!!!!
It looks like we are all here


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Naru:: Yess, I have, "Captured the Crazy"
> 
> Senz:: i do! New chapter tomorrow!



I do what?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

She has a FF called The Taken


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Bro you don't know unless you try
> Hey Shuichi
> Hey SIS
> New chapter tomorrow YAY!!!!
> It looks like we are all here



Yeaah.. I figure i'll finish your chapters & my editing today.
I'll write the new chapter tomorrow.



Senzairu said:


> I do what?



*sigh* You asked Naru if he had a FF.
I said, "I do!".. Meaning, I do have one.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> *sigh* You asked Naru if he had a FF.
> I said, "I do!".. Meaning, I do have one.



Oh, I already knew that silly.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Right.......


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Oh, I already knew that silly.



 Sure you did..


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

So everyone's here

Trs-I don't think I have it in me to do it I


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Why bro? 
Now lets see now that we are all here, lets make thread convo about the FF


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Sure you did..



Sophie


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Trs-I just don't I don't really like writing anyway


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok bro  
So FF talk NOW!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Sophie



 What?...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> What?...



Nothing.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Nothing.




Uh huh.. Sure..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Uh huh.. Sure..



I'm confused.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I'm confused.



 So am I..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey where did bro and Shuichi go?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm back I been around all over the place


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> So am I..



When in doubt...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Back with the  again huh senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

is the way of the future.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

hahaha lolz  

Well good night you all  
Don't have to much fun with out me


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

So Miss U, Sophie betas your story?

Goodnight


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 17, 2008)

TOMORROW!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes Tomorrow I can't wait


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes sophie betas my story, she is working on chapter 6 and 7 right now 
And the next chapter that comes out, it will be beta by her before it gets released


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

WHO!! I getta see the lemons before you guys!!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahh man that's bullshit


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't worry i'l hurry on the chappy so you guys can see it asap


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you Sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

It's not a problem..

I posted 2 chapters on my FF..
But if you read 'em make sure you read the first page too.
At the top, ya know? I wrote some stuff, updated the descriptions and all too.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok will do right now


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yes sophie betas my story, she is working on chapter 6 and 7 right now
> And the next chapter that comes out, it will be beta by her before it gets released



6 and 7?


I thought your story already had 20 chapters?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

I just started..
I would be further if her chapters weren't so damn long.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, now I see. 


But I think longer chapters are better.  It makes them worth the read.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeaah so do I..
But it makes editing take longer..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey sophie, why do you always put those two dots after your posts?

(Ex. Hi there..)


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Yess i do.. pek
 Do you have a problem with my dots?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

What if I did?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Then you be a dot hater..

Don't hate the dots..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Being a dot hater sounds fun.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Nooooo!!!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't cry!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't hate my dots!  Dot hater..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

How about a dot killer?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

NO!!!!! 

Don't make me hate you..


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

What the fuck are you two doing


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> NO!!!!!
> 
> Don't make me hate you..



Then you would be a Senz hater. 



Narutofreak said:


> What the fuck are you two doing



She's nuts.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Then you would be a Senz hater.
> 
> She's nuts.



 You make Sophie sad..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

You make me sad too.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Senz did you make my Sis sad


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senz: You.. are mean.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Senz stop being mean to my sister I thought we were cool man


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Senz did you make my Sis sad





sophie-surenei said:


> Senz: You.. are mean.



Sometimes good people have to do bad things.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Dude don't be like that I thought we were friends


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senz:: Yeaah i can tell..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Senz:: Yeaah i can tell..



Good, then you understand.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Guess I don't understand


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

It's okay, Narutofreak.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Yo! Ao there is a dot hater in the room
Dont procrastrunate (i think i spelled that wrong lol) ... apreciate lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Alright Senz thank's man


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yo! Ao there is a dot hater in the room
> Dont procrastrunate (i think i spelled that wrong lol) ... apreciate lolz



You're starting to spell like Avish.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats a low blow


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

What's going on now


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Nothing much.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Lolz 
He is making fun of my spelling


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

I was kidding!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Of course you were..


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Hahahaha I type wrong stuff sometimes it's no big deal


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Hehehe lolz I know you were Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Of course you were..



I was, Miss Sophie.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I was, Miss Sophie.




Miss Sophie?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh boy Everytime I come in here there's always some kind of arguement going on


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senz started it!!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

It's always Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Senz started it?  Good one Sophie. 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, Narutofreak, *raykage*



Post.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

You did though!!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

No I didn't, you silly girl.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Yess you did!!  Silly boy..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

You're funny when you're wrong.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Fighting like one big happy family


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> You're funny when you're wrong.



So are you.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> So are you.



How would you know?  I haven't been wrong.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

No I started it lolz 
I just wanted to mix something up


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> How would you know?  I haven't been wrong.



Yess you have been!!


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Miss Sophie, your humor is very odd.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the name sis 
Miss Sophie


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn I feel left out of this


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Miss Sophie, your humor is very odd.



So is yours, asshole! 



trsofnaruto said:


> I like the name sis
> Miss Sophie



Hmm.. I was never informed of any nickname..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Damn I feel left out of this



I'm sorry Miss Sophie keeps leaving you out.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> So is yours, asshole!



Miss Sophie, you're mean!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I'm sorry Miss Sophie keeps leaving you out.



 WHAT?!?! It's not my fault!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Miss Sophie, you're mean!



 I'm always mean..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Miss Sophie, apologize to Narutofreak.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Miss Sophie, apologize to Narutofreak.



Shove it!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

There's no need to apologize I know when I'm not wanted


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Bro get your ass back in here


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Shove it!



Shove what where? 



Narutofreak said:


> There's no need to apologize I know when I'm not wanted



Of course you're wanted.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Naru: YOU ARE WANTED!! pek


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Shove what where?
> 
> Of course you're wanted.



Shove it up your ass.
I don't apologize.. Ever!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

.......


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Shove it up your ass.
> I don't apologize.. Ever!



I hate you!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Up the ass... Sis i didn't think you were like that sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I hate you!



I hate you too! 



trsofnaruto said:


> Up the ass... Sis i didn't think you were like that sis




You're discusting Sis.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha  
I am just kidding


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

*barf* you better be 
That shit is nasty!!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

*sits in the corner and watches*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Of course i was


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

*pulls bro back in convo*

Trs:: You better be..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

No worries... i am messing


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeaah.. Right...


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

*dragged back into conversation*I don't even know what's going on


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Miss U. 

Narutofreak. 

Miss Sophie.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn Senz... You need a new quote


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

A new quote?  What do you mean?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Under your NF Naruto Quote... We should think up of a new quote for you to put up


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh I see, I just put one on their when it's about Naruto and it happens to be funny.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

I know that... We need to think of a new one


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I know that... We need to think of a new one





I'm sure I could make up plenty of good ones but I like the ones that are said without thinking beforehand.

I could go looking around the Konoha Library and find dozens of those.  When I get some free time I'll go looking for more.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

I need some quotes


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay! lolz


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> I need some quotes



For what?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

For his sig DUH!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know had to think of something to say


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm...

What shall we talk about?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Your ff of course


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

Not really much to talk to about it now.  There will be though when we get further into the story.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Aesome!!!!
So...... Oh how far are you now in my FF?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't remember the number.  It's where Naruto and Yoshe meet for the first time.  She sticks him in a genjutsu.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Who? me?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Who? me?



Not you, Miss Sophie.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

no sis lolz senz... well might as well as ask you too lolz 
And senz that is chapter 8


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Not you, Miss Sophie.



Yeaah i figured that.. 



trsofnaruto said:


> no sis lolz senz... well might as well as ask you too lolz
> And senz that is chapter 8



Hmm.. Let my post another chappy for my FF..
Then i'll finish your's up..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

No i wasn't talking about the editing, i was actually talking how far you have actually read in my ff?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> No i wasn't talking about the editing, i was actually talking how far you have actually read in my ff?



Yeaah haven't gotten any father..

I just posted a new chappy.. 
So i'll start reading yours, 
After i finish editing..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Lolz I just read it 
Yay I can get those two fixed now lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Sure can!!.. Give me an hour and i should have them both done..
Start up a PM w/ me too. So i can have "that" reminder..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

SECRETS?!?!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

No secrets senz


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> SECRETS?!?!



Of course....


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

You were suppose to tell him that sis


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Of course....







> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *forkliftjoe*



Post.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 17, 2008)

Chapter 3 soon! 


And it seems the time of SenzxSoph draws closer.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats up Shuichi...
And no they are just friends


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 17, 2008)

Not much.  You?
And there just friends _for now_


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Doing good... working on my ff, chating with sophie on pm, and viewing nf
U?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 17, 2008)

Same.  (Except for the working on FF and chatting with Sophie on PM)


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Not much.  You?
> And there just friends _for now_



No, not for now. Forever.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Um yes i am, i just got your reply


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 17, 2008)

Sure Sophie, just friends forever.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Shuichi: Here you go again..

Trs: What?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Shuichi: Here you go again..



I have no choice but to do this until you and Senzairu confess your true feelings for each other.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

hahaha lolz 
my pm is fucking up, so if you get double pm i am sorry 
Haha lolz shuichi


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> I have no choice but to do this until you and Senzairu confess your true feelings for each other.



Which is never going to happen..



trsofnaruto said:


> hahaha lolz
> my pm is fucking up, so if you get double pm i am sorry
> Haha lolz shuichi



Yeaah mine is too


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

I think something was up with NF for a few minutes, it wouldn't let post in here a few times, but it finally let me


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

l,





trsofnaruto said:


> I think something was up with NF for a few minutes, it wouldn't let post in here a few times, but it finally let me



It's still barely letting me..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah i am getting off because this is ridiculous... 
TTYL guys


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 18, 2008)

Chapter 3 is up.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Ooo.. *runs to go read it*


----------



## Stephen (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome Senz it gets better and better keep up the great work I loved it


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

I loved it!! pek


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome chapter senz....
So i have a question
Suigetsu... Is he going to be part of the seven swords man?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 18, 2008)

Great chapter, Senzairu.  I like the rescue mission idea, it was unexpected.  I hope we get to meet the Seven Swordsmen soon. 

@Miss U

He probably won't answer.  Do you like Suigetsu or something?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Great chapter, Senzairu.  I like the rescue mission idea, it was unexpected.  I hope we get to meet the Seven Swordsmen soon.
> 
> @Miss U
> 
> He probably won't answer.  Do you like Suigetsu or something?



No it not that.. it would be an interesting twist for Sasuke at least, Suigetsu being under his team before and now his enemy.... or maybe he will help him 
I know he might not answer but i just thought it up, thought i asked to see if he was even thinking about doing something with suigetsu


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 18, 2008)

I like Suigetsu but I'm hoping Kisame is alread gone.  I don't like him.  He gets too much hype. 

I'm also waiting to meet Shuichi.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Hahahaha lolz I have no actual hate nor like towards Kisame 
Suigetsu seems like the comedy relief in the group (in a way at least along Karin ) So i like him, but like i said it would be an interesting twist if he was part of the seven swordsmen now 

Hm so when will Shuichi come into play?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Hm so when will Shuichi come into play?



Next chapter. 


If you're not sure which one is him, just look for the guy pwning all the Leaf shinobi.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you lying again?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope. 


Shuichi > Konoha


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Keep telling your self that lolz


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 18, 2008)

I will.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Shuichi


----------



## Stephen (Jul 18, 2008)

Another lover's quarrel


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

hehe.. so when is the trs/shuichi cannon gonna happen?..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

It already has lolz hahahahaha 
you werent around sis but just ask bro lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jul 18, 2008)

Hahahaha ask me what lolz


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

A couple night ago when shuichi and i got punked by senz lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh yeah good times


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

That was fucking slick.... Senz you can god sometimes lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jul 18, 2008)

Senz is a master I got total respect for him and he's a good friend

Damn right fucking slick


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Hahahahaha lolz 
I still feel bad for that day


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

.. I'm lost..
Care to inform Sophie? pek


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok... go back 26 to i believe pg 32 or something like that and you will see


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Ooo.. I see...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

What?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Senz is slick..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Tell me about it... that shit head lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Hehe.. I thought it was funny..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Senz really is a silly bitch lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Hehe... Yeaah we seem to fight a lot too..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 18, 2008)

Hahaha lolz thats Senz for you


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 19, 2008)

So.... Senz, you never answered my question about Suigetsu


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 20, 2008)

I see you've all been praising my supreme abilities. 



trsofnaruto said:


> So.... Senz, you never answered my question about Suigetsu



I can't answer that.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 20, 2008)

You cant answer that because you dont know.....
or because you refuse to?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 20, 2008)

Because I refuse.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 20, 2008)

So you know what you are doing with suigetsu


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess so.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 21, 2008)

Senzairu! 

How was your grad party?

(awesome job on chapter 3 btw. )


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 21, 2008)

My grad party was pretty cool.  We didn't too much though.  Me and my friends played volleyball and video games, ate a lot of food and just hung out.

And I'm glad you guys liked chapter 3.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 21, 2008)

I loved it!! pek


----------



## Kek (Jul 21, 2008)

Chap 3 out yet?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope not yet
BTW I love your set Kek


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 21, 2008)

Kek said:


> Chap 3 out yet?





trsofnaruto said:


> Nope not yet





Yes, chapter 3 is out...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 21, 2008)

Hahah lolz i was thinking of chapter 4 ....
My bad


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Jul 22, 2008)

@_@ YES,awesome story.


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Tige.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Tell me, Sophie.
> 
> I admit nothing.



Nope.. 



Narutofreak said:


> Give it up Senz she'll never tell you just to piss you off hahaha I know her too well



Hehe.. true..



Senzairu said:


> I NEVER GIVE UP!!!!!!



It's about time to learn..



Narutofreak said:


> Hahaha she'll keep playing you for her amusement



Hmm.. Maybe..



Senzairu said:


> Is she really playing me?... Or am I playing her?



I never get played..
You're the one who's getting played..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 22, 2008)

It's Kek. 

How's it going, Kek?  Have you read chapter 3 yet?


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2008)

not yet 

im lazy 

will do it soon


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 22, 2008)

Kek said:


> not yet
> 
> im lazy
> 
> will do it soon





I see.


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2008)

Read it. Write moar please.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Senzairu, I see Sophie can't get enough of you. 


But anyway, I was wondering what chapter your beta has read up to?


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 22, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Hey Senzairu, I see Sophie can't get enough of you.



Yeah, I know. 



Shuichi said:


> But anyway, I was wondering what chapter your beta has read up to?



My beta has edited chapter 4 and sent it back to me.  I'll be sending chapter 5 to her when I've finished fixing it up because it needs *A LOT* of work.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Hey Senzairu, I see Sophie can't get enough of you.
> 
> 
> But anyway, I was wondering what chapter your beta has read up to?



Oh Wow Shuichi, don't start that crap again..



Senzairu said:


> Yeah, I know.



No you don't..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 22, 2008)

Then we should be seeing chapter 4 soon right?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Hopefully..


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> No you don't..



The magnitude of my intelligence surpasses that of the Gods.



trsofnaruto said:


> Then we should be seeing chapter 4 soon right?



Actually, I'm not even gonna start going over my beta's chapter 4 edit until I can send chapter 5 to her.  And as I said before, it needs a lot of work.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> The magnitude of my intelligence surpasses that of the Gods.



Hmm.. I don't think so..


----------



## Stephen (Jul 23, 2008)

I see the shit's happening in here again can't say I'm surprised


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 23, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> The magnitude of my intelligence surpasses that of the Gods.
> *Thats what you think *
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm not even gonna start going over my beta's chapter 4 edit until I can send chapter 5 to her.  And as I said before, it needs a lot of work.


:amazed .... Damn ....


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Hmm.. I don't think so..



You hurt my feelings.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> I see the shit's happening in here again can't say I'm surprised



He started it..



Senzairu said:


> You hurt my feelings.



Ooops.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> That doesn't make the pain go away.



Aww.. I'm sorry.. 



Narutofreak said:


> Ahh man so much drama up in here maybe it's time to go



We are joking around...
Stop being so serious..
It buggs the fuck out of me.



Senzairu said:


> Yes, why do you people create all this drama...



Drama? This isn't drama..
Fun.. fun fun.. No drama


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Hmm.. okay.. I see how it is..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You laugh at my tears?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



No one laughs at my tears.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 23, 2008)

Hahaha lolz I laugh at them too


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Jul 23, 2008)

ahhhhh senz i fell behind on your fic

didnt know u got to chapter 3 now. i'll probably give you some feedback later today


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 23, 2008)

@Cap

I can't wait to hear what you think.

@Everyone else

I'm leaving now.  Sophie has offended my honor...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> @Cap
> 
> I can't wait to hear what you think.
> 
> ...



Aww.. I'm sorry..
Don't leave..


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 23, 2008)

*changes subject*

Senzairu, when is chapter 4 coming out?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 26, 2008)

Senzairu?  Miss U?  Narutofreak?  Sophie?  Kek?


WHERE IS EVERYONE?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 26, 2008)

Awaits chapter 4 good so far


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey where did Senz go?


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know. 

Maybe he's hard at work on his fanfic.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Or maybe he's abandoned his fanfic.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 26, 2008)

Nah i don't think he abandoned his FF


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 26, 2008)

Then where is he?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 26, 2008)

Senz will be back he's probaly working hard on it he'll be back


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope he does at least


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope so!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 27, 2008)

He better


----------



## zornedge (Jul 27, 2008)

He has his final high school summer to focus on, let him have his fun.  I doubt he will be abandoning his ff, but he only gets to live once.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 27, 2008)

I just looked at your story page, Senzairu.  44 reviews!  Good job! 



zornedge said:


> He has his final high school summer to focus on, let him have his fun.  I doubt he will be abandoning his ff, but he only gets to live once.



I guess you're right.


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 29, 2008)

Come on guys!  POST MORE!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



AND WHERE THE HELL IS SENZAIRU?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 29, 2008)

Shuichi we got in trouble last time for spaming too much I don't wanna get banned from reading fanfics 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea!!!!!!!


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 30, 2008)

Senzairu, seriously where are you? (I hope your not still mad at Sophie)


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 30, 2008)

Senz.... Come back...


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm back. 

On a completely different note, Narutofreak, I fucking love your set.  I just finished the first season of Code Geass a couple days ago and it was awesome.  I'm gonna start R2 soon.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay!!! Your back


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm back.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jul 30, 2008)

Why were you gone for so long... we thought you abandoned you FF


----------



## aznbeliever (Jul 30, 2008)

Better better better!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 31, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Okay, I'm back.
> 
> On a completely different note, Narutofreak, I fucking love your set.  I just finished the first season of Code Geass a couple days ago and it was awesome.  I'm gonna start R2 soon.



Welcome back Senz we missed you and thank's I appreciate it Code Geass is fucking amazing


----------



## Shuichi (Jul 31, 2008)

Senzairu! 

Where you been, Senz?


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 1, 2008)

- Hanging out w/ friends
- Watching Code Geass
- Sleeping


That's pretty much what I've been doing these past few days.  Also, chapter 4 should be out in a few days.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't wait!! pek


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 4, 2008)

Chapter 4?...


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 6, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Chapter 4?...



...is up.


----------



## zornedge (Aug 6, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> ...is up.



Nice chapter, I was looking specifically for how Hanabi would kneel down and cry irrevocably in front of Hinata in apology, but I didn't see it.  

Guess I have to wait for a few more chapters.


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, zorn.  I'm glad you liked the chapter.


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Senzairu, great chapter.  Finally intorducing some OCs, like Shuichi. 

I like the look of this Kuzon and I can't wait to see what role they'll all play in the story.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 7, 2008)

Great job Senz.. I liked the chappy.. pek
Hope you get the next one out soon.. +rep


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 8, 2008)

WANT MOAR NAO!!!


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like the chapter. 

(Shuichi... )


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 9, 2008)

I think Miss U has disappeared.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Aug 9, 2008)

Miss me?  
Awesome chappy Senz


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 9, 2008)

Chapter 5?  Today?  Tomorrow?  Now? 



trsofnaruto said:


> Miss me?



Maybe


----------



## trsofnaruto (Aug 9, 2008)

Aw how sweet pek


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah well you know...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Aug 11, 2008)

Ahahah lolz don't flatter your self  jk


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 13, 2008)

You guys. 

Chapter 5 should be out in about a week.  It's in the hands of my beta right now.


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 15, 2008)

CHAPTER 5 NAO!!!!


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 16, 2008)

NEVA!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Aug 16, 2008)

Can we please have chapter five soon


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope so.  My beta was supposed to have it back to me by today.  If I don't get it back by tomorrow I'll send her a PM.  Hopefully I'll get it soon and I can edit it.



- EDIT -

On another note, I made it to chapter 10 of your fanfic Miss U.  I think chapter 10 was my favorite thus far.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok awesome senz


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 16, 2008)

*Narutofreak:* I don't know if you're still alive or anything, but I wanted to ask you how you watch Code Geass?  Because I just caught up with the japanese version by watching it online.


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 17, 2008)

Senzairu, chapter 5?!?!?!?!?! 

Also, I looked at your ACT page.  81 reviews!  And you seem to have quite a few fans.


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sending an e-mail to my beta right now.  I have a feeling she hasn't checked her e-mail in a while.

---

Yeah, I'm pretty happy with the number of reviews I've gotten so far.


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 18, 2008)

WANTS CHAPTA 5 NAO!!!!


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 18, 2008)

NO! 

However...

Chapter 5 will be out in 1-2 days.


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 20, 2008)

Chapter 5?  And this thread has been dead lately.  EVERYONE POST MOAR!!!!


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 20, 2008)

Chapter 5 is up. :WOW


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 21, 2008)

Great job!!  I loved it!!


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 21, 2008)

AWESOME chapter!!  Your fight scenes are great.  The Sasuke vs. Shuichi battle is very cool.  I can't wait to see if/how they'll get everyone off the island.



Sophie-Surenei said:


> Great job!!  I loved it!!



I would seriously consider expanding your vocabulary.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 21, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> I would seriously consider expanding your vocabulary.


If i had more time to i would, 
But i have a busy life, and i'm pretty sure Senz would rather have me post something than nothing at all.. 

But if you wana be an ass.. & Since i have time..

*Senz:* I the chapter was amazing.. I like how you had Hanabi and the young ones fight.. Also i'm a huge Hinata fan and i think you played her role well.. The Sasuke x Shuichi battle is pretty good, can't wait to see who wins this..

Also, I'm glad they got the kidnapped girl back..
I forgot her name.. Sorry.. 

& How they are gonna get of the island, is a big wonder to me..

Hope you make it interesting and i can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 21, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> But if you wana be an ass.. & Since i have time..



Well, now Senzairu knows how much you care and he'll fall in love with you.

No need to thank me, I'm just glad to help.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 21, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> Well, now Senzairu knows how much you care and he'll fall in love with you.
> 
> No need to thank me, I'm just glad to help.


Not again..


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 21, 2008)

What has happened to Miss U?


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, and Narutofreak seems to have disappeared as well. 


@Sophie

I appreciate anything you have to say about my story.  Weather it be a lot or a little.


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 22, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Senzairu*, *forkliftjoe*



Post.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 22, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> @Sophie
> 
> I appreciate anything you have to say about my story. Weather it be a lot or a little.


Yeaah.. No problem Senz..


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 24, 2008)

What's with the ?


----------



## Shuichi (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure it's much too early to be asking this.  But will there be a sequel I wonder?


----------



## Stephen (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry Senz I have been busy I just got finished reading chapter 4 and 5 great job man I love it keep up the great work


----------



## Senzairu (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey nf, glad to see you're still alive.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank's man yeah sorry I haven't been around here much busy with personal stuff


----------



## Senzairu (Sep 1, 2008)

Shuichi said:


> I'm sure it's much too early to be asking this.  But will there be a sequel I wonder?



I had been planning one for a while but recently opted not to do one. 



Narutofreak said:


> Thank's man yeah sorry I haven't been around here much busy with personal stuff



Yeah, I can understand that.


----------



## Shuichi (Sep 2, 2008)

Do a sequel.


----------



## Senzairu (Sep 3, 2008)

Never.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 4, 2008)

Hahaha no sequel Shuichi got shot down on that request


----------



## Senzairu (Sep 12, 2008)

Chapter 6 is up!


----------



## Stephen (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome I will read it later


----------



## Shuichi (Sep 15, 2008)

Read chapter 6 and to use Sophie's favorite phrase, "I loved it!"


----------



## Senzairu (Sep 27, 2008)

Lol, thanks Shuichi.


----------



## Shuichi (Oct 4, 2008)

Chapter 7?


----------



## Senzairu (Oct 12, 2008)

Chapter 7 is up.  Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Shuichi (Oct 20, 2008)

Very good indeed.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey bitches.. Guess Who is back 
By the way Senz I am so sorry for not posting for like ever 
I must make it up to you some how  but i don't know how, got any suggestions 
But any who.. Amazing chappys I love them i love them i love them 
Keep up the great work Senz


----------



## Senzairu (Dec 19, 2008)

Chapter 8 is finally up!


----------

